# pin lock mandrel



## caller223 (Aug 9, 2007)

A friend sent me a mandrel made from a bolt, it has a flat filed near threaded end and a small rod ( nail ) made to fit into slot. When wood is turned the mandrel will pry to slip but when it rolls the pin will create jam.  has anyone used such a rig ?  I haven't used lmine but seems like a good idea.  I turn predator calls and with 1 1/2" blanks the blanks tend to slip when first tuening into rounds- tighting mandrel nut only encourages splitting of bell end of call.
Any info appreciated.
Richard TX


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 9, 2007)

You have what is called a pin chuck and we use them to turn closed end pens...a blank where the hole does not go completely through and the end of the pen is closed with no terminal hardware. They work fine if the rod will just slip into the hole with as little clearance as possible. Not sure how the pin will hold on wood. They hold quite well on the brass tube we use in pens. Search the site for 'pin chuck' or 'closed end pens' and you'll find lots of info.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by caller223_
> <br />A friend sent me a mandrel made from a bolt, it has a flat filed near threaded end and a small rod ( nail ) made to fit into slot. When wood is turned the mandrel will pry to slip but when it rolls the pin will create jam.  has anyone used such a rig ?  I haven't used lmine but seems like a good idea.  I turn predator calls and with 1 1/2" blanks the blanks tend to slip when first tuening into rounds- tighting mandrel nut only encourages splitting of bell end of call.
> Any info appreciated.
> Richard TX


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 9, 2007)

Have you tried using the expanding rubber bushings for turning calls like HUT sells? They work fine for me.


----------



## MDWine (Aug 9, 2007)

Don/Frank... I've not seen one on IAP for the 7mm slimlines, have you?
Sure would like to get one, or maybe make one!


----------



## caller223 (Aug 9, 2007)

Seems like " closed end pin chuck " is the key word- no pun intended. The Hut system is designed for the big bore calls, I turn on 1/4" mandrel , then bore out one end to inside bell and other end to 9/32" to hold a closed reed holder.
Thanks guys , Richard


----------



## Tubby (Aug 12, 2007)

Richard,

I think I know who made that mandrel for you......and if his name is Marvin, it will work.  I have had Marvin make me all sorts of these pin chucks, and they work great.

Drill as normally done, slide the 9/32 end over mandrel and pin.  Make sure end of blank is square, and turn right.  Works like a champ and holds real well.  I can get pretty agressive with the removal of waste material.

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## smoky10 (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />Don/Frank... I've not seen one on IAP for the 7mm slimlines, have you?
> Sure would like to get one, or maybe make one!


I took one of my regular 7mm mandrels and ground a flat spot on it, cut a finish nail to length and I have a slimline pin chuck. It works great. Oh, I cut the mandrel in half also to make it less flexible.


----------



## MDWine (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Smoky!  I was thinkin' about that... seems easy enough, huh?  I'll have to give'r a try!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 13, 2007)

Haven't seen any but I've made several.The diameter of the pin will determinbe how stable the pin chuck is. I use a pin whose diameter is .0625 (1/16"). Grind the slot with a grinding wheel to almost the correct depth and finish and clean the edges with a file. Us letter D drill rod or use a spare mandrel. They are easy to make.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />Don/Frank... I've not seen one on IAP for the 7mm slimlines, have you?
> Sure would like to get one, or maybe make one!


----------

